# Landscaping The Back Garden To Accommodate The Pets



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is proving to be an absolute nightmare. Both buns are outside now in their separate hutches and runs. Unfortunatley the paved patio area is a cats cock hair too small to accommodate the extended rabbit hutches and run my son is going to do for us.

We have to put the cat pen up no doubt about that, so the only place where the rabbits will have more space is against the back garden wall. :mad2: I didn't want them that far away. At the moment I can look out of the window and see them instantly. I will need flaming binoculars when they move to the back of the garden. Hubby and I have been discussing this, all morning. He suggested more paving slabs from where the steps will be (centre of the lawn) to the hutches. I don't like that idea, it will divide the lawn and spoil the look of the lawned area.

I do need a walk way otherwise the lawn will soon become a bog with me constantly walking on it several times a day.

We have decided to do a complete border of gravel, I used rubber/plastic interlocking gravel slabs in the front garden, I can't remember what they are called but you can build a drive with them. They hold the gravel in place.

One job always leads to another my washing line post will need to be removed and I will have to get a rotary airer (hubby doesn't know about that yet ).

If anyone has any other ideas please let me know, other than artificial grass, that's a no, no because of the rabbits Barney loves to munch on grass.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

A definite work in progress - things just always evolve.

yes - having them at the end of the garden can have definite disadvantages - too far away to watch and enjoy so easily, and the daily treks up the garden will wear a pathway. Our lawn gets wrecked in the winter.

End of garden is great for quarantining though.

So is there any way you can slightly extend the original space? Peerhaps with some edging slabs, to make it look as though it is meant to be like that. 

Or adjust the run to make it a fraction smaller to fit the space?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We don't have room to widen the area the cat pen would touch the rabbit run, snug fit but then how do I get in to clean them out. Length ways it isnt' long enough we could extend that way but it just isn't wide enough to house both the cat pen and the rabbit housing.

My son is here now, he said what did I tell you the back wall is perfect for them. He said you were worried that they will dig out or foxes will dig in. He measured the hutches and the little hutch Betty came in measured the full width of the back garden less the garage its about 14' may be a little more because the cat pen panels are leaneing up against the garage.

My son said right I will extend the little hutch to ensure the hutches fit perfect along the back wall and he is going to extend the run to fit. The total area is 14' x 6'. He is going to build/make a wooden base for the whole thing to sit on. Then he is going to build a floor so I can put lino/cushion floor on top of the floor for ease of cleaning. 

I'm happy with that. :thumbup:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Ease of cleaning is crucial!!  it's going to be a great size.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Summersky said:


> Ease of cleaning is crucial!!  it's going to be a great size.


My son is getting carried away, I explained that I wanted one opening from the hutch to the run and one opening from the run to the garden. He said no they need more access points to their hutch than one. 

It will definitely be a work in progress.

Just to add he suggested putting a hinged door on the front of the run, I said no I'll be fine climbing in. He said what about when you are 70. They won't live that long. He said don't tell me you won't be getting anymore, and burst out laughing. Kids :lol:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Send him round to mine to devise an ingenious way to divide my shed into two and keep the beggars in their own halves!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lopside said:


> Send him round to mine to devise an ingenious way to divide my shed into two and keep the beggars in their own halves!


 tbh I think he could do it too. He wants to start work on the base as soon as possible I tend to do things in an order. Get the retaining wall built, put up the cat pen, do the base for the hutches and run, bond the buns (on or after 8 July being 8 weeks from neutering) then join the hutches and runs together.

He said he could do the base now so the rabbits are in separate hutches but on the base, or he could make the whole thing now and have shutters, only allowing them access to their separate hutches and when I am ready open the shutters giving them as much or as little access as I want them to have.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

The wall is going to be done the weekend of the 8 June. We are putting the cat pen up next weekend, because one of the rabbits has to live without a run until the wall is built. 

I am tempted to let Betty have the run as I don't let her out just yet. Whereas Barney does have time outside of his hutch in the garden.

My son will then start to build the base for the hutches. They will be side by side and once I can bond them that's when he is going to attach all three together and extend their run.

At long last I have a proper timetable to aim for, we just need good weather now.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Change of plan, so we have been extremely busy this morning getting all the materials. The guy is coming to do the retaining wall tomorrow. 

My son and hubby are going to put the cat pen up this afternoon.

We have to have a long hard think about where the rabbit hutches are going to go until my son can build the base. We are picking my son up shortly so we will see what he thinks. He may be able to make a start on the base today, not sure though because the ground needs levelling.

At the very least I may need to buy a piece of hardboard type stuff to place under their run so they can be put in situ at the back of the garden.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This project is changing by the minute trying to accommodate the pets as best we can while the work is being carreid out.

We are a stage closer to completion which I estimate will take about another three weeks.

The paved patio and retaining wall are now completed and yes we got professionals in to do the job. There are some DIY jobs that are not really DIY. Hubby actually said looking at it now we were right to get in done properly.

Not sure if the link will work.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/600245_10200758049127537_1771479869_n.jpg

The rabbits will have the full width of the back garden, the hedge and tree branches need lopping that will be done next week when we start to level the ground ready for the base for the hutches then we just have to turf.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Its coming along nicely!! Cant wait to see the finished project!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

SammyJo said:


> Its coming along nicely!! Cant wait to see the finished project!


The back garden is on a bit of an incline and we were pondering whether just to have a gentle slop down to the wall or have it completely flat. I feel I want it flat we have already spent a lot of money so we might as well do it right. We have ordered a skip for next weekend.

If all goes to plan the base for the rabbit housing will be finished by the following weekend.

I can then start the bonding process for my two, tbh I'm dreading that bit. If I'm successful they can live in one hutch initially until my son can link the hutches and runs together.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

sskmick said:


> The back garden is on a bit of an incline and we were pondering whether just to have a gentle slop down to the wall or have it completely flat. I feel I want it flat we have already spent a lot of money so we might as well do it right. We have ordered a skip for next weekend.
> 
> If all goes to plan the base for the rabbit housing will be finished by the following weekend.
> 
> I can then start the bonding process for my two, tbh I'm dreading that bit. If I'm successful they can live in one hutch initially until my son can link the hutches and runs together.


Im also dreading the bonding process!  lol x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

SammyJo said:


> Im also dreading the bonding process!  lol x


We will have to have a joint new bonding thread to support each other.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

sskmick said:


> We will have to have a joint new bonding thread to support each other.


I am planning it for the week im off - last week July / beginning of August. My girl was having a run round the garden the other day (loose but supervised) My baby (Charlie) was in his run - as she hopped past the run he went mad and he snatched out a chunk of her fur through the bars  (shes ok - moulting like mad and it was loose fur he grabbed - no injuries) I hope he's not aggressive when it comes to bonding them all


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

SammyJo said:


> I am planning it for the week im off - last week July / beginning of August. My girl was having a run round the garden the other day (loose but supervised) My baby (Charlie) was in his run - as she hopped past the run he went mad and he snatched out a chunk of her fur through the bars  (shes ok - moulting like mad and it was loose fur he grabbed - no injuries) I hope he's not aggressive when it comes to bonding them all


I have to admit, when mine have been that close they have just rubbed each other. My concern is that Barney is a really heavy lad and Betty is tiny at the side of him but she really is a bit of a flirt, she will roll onto her back, she will push her bum in his face. I think I am going to have problems with him humping her, and its knowing how to handle that situation.

You will have a similar problem both humping and pulling fur apparently can be normal bonding behaviour its knowing when to step in.

I will be bonding my two once the garden is complete, but not before the beginning of July.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Next phase of the garden, the skip is arriving today (anytime now) so we can level the back garden, and get rid of the rubble. I made a start yesterday evening, levelling, my son reckons it will be level today. then tomorrow he intends to start making the base for the rabbit hutches and runs. While he is doing that me and hubby will be making sure the ground is flat using a roller and then laying the turf. 

Hopefully by tomorrow the rabbits will be in place on the base. Once I bond them, then my son will join all three hutches together, join and extend their run - job done but I can't start to bond them before 8 July. 

I have my fingers crossed we don't have heavy rain, this weekend - I was soaked through to the skin last night.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I think we were being a little over ambitious yesterday, we have now levelled the ground finishing off using a roller. My son is making a start on the base now.

Hubby spat his dummy out of the cot when we got the bill for the all the materials for the base. He said he couldn't understand why I got another rabbit. ...and when Barney goes, don't tell me you won't get another because you will say "she can't live on her own", these rabbits are costing a fortune. I played it very cool and said I know so the next one will be from a rescue and already spayed. Oh boy, he had a right pod on.

I sorted him out, cheeky sod, he got a new laptop in recent weeks, the new Leeds United football shirt and a new designer watch. I just gave him a few home truths. He has been in a good mood ever since and been outside helping my son all day. :dita:

 I know what's wrong with him he wants a new lens or whatever for his camera which is around £1,000 not sure, it might be a bit more. Well like all little boys he will have to wait until his Birthday or Christmas because the garden and animal housing is my little treat/project. :ciappa:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is the start of the base.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

A lot of hard work but it's going to be brilliant!!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Well I think we were being a little over ambitious yesterday, we have now levelled the ground finishing off using a roller. My son is making a start on the base now.
> 
> Hubby spat his dummy out of the cot when we got the bill for the all the materials for the base. He said he couldn't understand why I got another rabbit. ...and when Barney goes, don't tell me you won't get another because you will say "she can't live on her own", these rabbits are costing a fortune. I played it very cool and said I know so the next one will be from a rescue and already spayed. Oh boy, he had a right pod on.
> 
> ...


Good for you!!! They sometimes forget how many gadgets they have and that's fine:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Phew we finished the garden today. All we have to do now is put the rabbit housing in place and put the cat pen up.

Just have to wood stain the skirt/plinth of the base, couldn't do it this weekend because of the rain 

















It won't take my son and hubby long put the cat pen up. I am hoping everything will be in place in time for me to start bonding my two. I'm tempted to start tbh. Barney runs straight to Betty and she then follows him so far as she can running round her run she even tries to dig out to get to him, aw its sad really but not long now.

Hubby has secured behind the garage now, so both rabbits can run free round the garden (again once I have bonded them).


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks fab so far! 

Your 2 are so lucky, sounds like they are in love already.

Cant wait to see their new house once its all set up.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

LouLatch said:


> Looks fab so far!
> 
> Your 2 are so lucky, sounds like they are in love already.
> 
> Cant wait to see their new house once its all set up.


We are constantly discussing the best way to set up their existing hutches, as it has to be practical - I have to be able to get in to clean them out. My son is right we need two entrances from the run so that they can gain access to each hutch but I also want a door to the front of the run so they don't have to jump down from the top of their run.

At the moment its looking like it will be a 12' x 4' run.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Just to complete this thread.









We have now put the cat pen up too. I intend to paint it at the weekend.

















As you can see all that work to accommodate the pets. :thumbsup:


----------

